# Latest grocery trip, the price increase was becoming obvious.



## spur0701 (6 mo ago)

This is what scares me a little.....We went to Costco a few days ago and bought pork loin for $1.99 /lb...but pretty much all the veggies were more than that per lb. Just makes you wonder how they can produce pork that cheap and what corners they might be cutting.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

And in small communities without large chains it's even worse. Many items are double where they were pre-pandemic.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The beef price will play catch up after we eat all the old cows and bulls that went to market because of western fires or dry weather .

And I recall a ridiculous grocery cost increase in 1973 because of a gas / diesel shortage and the cost doesn't derease when fuel cost falls . Strange how that works . Looking for any excuse that can be found . SO, let's just begin eating half what we were , which would be plenty in most instances . 

Please excuse me now , i've learned how to make bread in a Cuisinart and i know it's baked because i can smell it . Wonder if i can find those peach preserves .


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Many can goods have switched to the pop top cans so it is easy to see where they are still putting old inventory on the shelves. As all of the old runs out they will be faced with new prices that will reflect all of the inflation and market changes.

My local grocery store has been shifting a lot of name brand products to their own brand to help hold down prices. Even though I would prefer the Name Brand I understand what they are doing.

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Purchased bread is more expensive plus it's getting lousy for quality . Solved that problem when the wife said you can make this . It's a long way from her hand made bread and hot rolls for texture and flavor but it's a DIY thing . Now is there a clue where to buy 25 lb. bag of bakers flour .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Baker's flour? I'm guessing you mean bread flour, huh. Check the King Arthur website, well look here.



25 lb bread flour - Google Shopping


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks 

I see some call it bakers flour , at least that's what our former grocer called it . Probably either will work .


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My only problem with making my own bread is limiting how much I eat. Fresh warm bread right out of the oven with a block of butter, dang does that bring back memories.

Thanks,
Bud


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’ve always used Eggland eggs. Walmart was out and at Publix I was shocked, they were $5 a dzn. I love eggs but didn’t buy any this week.

I don’t know how people with kids manage! I am not a big eater but usually spend $75 a week. I don’t have much willpower so I wouldn’t be able to resist homemade bread. I buy low carb bread.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Bud9051 said:


> My only problem with making my own bread is limiting how much I eat. Fresh warm bread right out of the oven with a block of butter, dang does that bring back memories.


I still eat fresh baked breads with real butter. Lots of butter. Its the best.



Startingover said:


> I’ve always used Eggland eggs. Walmart was out and at Publix I was shocked, they were $5 a dzn. I love eggs but didn’t buy any this week.


Whats the difference between Egglands and regular store brand eggs? I bought a dozen store brand last Saturday and they about $2 a dozen. My wife got Egglands once and I could really tell any difference.



> I don’t know how people with kids manage! I am not a big eater but usually spend $75 a week. I don’t have much willpower so I wouldn’t be able to resist homemade bread. I buy low carb bread.


Its seems I spend at least $100 every single time I go to the store. And I have noticed I pay more today.
Low carb bread? Curious if its any good? I have tried low carb beer and it was okay. I never buy anything that says low fat on it. I never buy any gluten free or anything thats not as it was intended to be. I like the real thing.
Salt, sugar and fat is not an issue at our house. And we are relatively healthy.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Our grocery bill hasn't changed in years, $25 to $40 weekly. Sometimes under $20.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Our grocery bill hasn't changed in years, $25 to $40 weekly. Sometimes under $20.


Do you live on mac & cheese and ramen?

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Sprat


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

rjniles said:


> Do you live on mac & cheese and ramen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


Surely you jest.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Baker's flour? I'm guessing you mean bread flour, huh. Check the King Arthur website, well look here.
> 
> 
> 
> 25 lb bread flour - Google Shopping


Wife just returned from wally world with 1 -- 5 lb. bag of white Gold Medal Bread flour and 1 -- 5 lb bag of whole wheat flour .
Thanks Wooley, and i may be asking some questions , BUT the wife pretty well has it ALL KNOWED UP , she thinks .


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

rjniles said:


> Do you live on mac & cheese and ramen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


I’ve seen photos of his magnificent cookimg and canning.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> View attachment 715875
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Sprat


I knew When I saw that picture:
jack Spratt could eat no fat 
his wife could eat no lean
so together they left the plate clean (or something like that)


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I like Eggland eggs for fried eggs at breakfast time, which we only have on weekends. The eggs have darker richer yolks and the whites are firmer. For baking we use regular store brand eggs. Yes, food costs more. So does everything else and it is noticeable.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

One pound of brats even six months ago was probably still generally about $4.50, catch a good sale for $3. Then started creeping up. The other day I saw $7. 

Milk the last month or so has been up about 20%.

Fake butter Country Crock went up 50+% the last couple months. I like the churn-style version, but I'll buy something else at that price. 

One local chain always had a good kind of store-made hamburgers, (different kinds with embedded cheese and bacon, etc), for $4 a pound, before the china virus. Four or so months ago they finally bumped the price to $5. I was surprised it took that long, and am surprised it's currently still at $5. Maybe it's somewhat of a loss leader for them since they've always advertised those burgers a lot. Still, even a $1 increase is a 25% increase.

The same store always did store-made good chicken nuggets, 2 pounds for $10. Last month it became 2 for $12. That's a 20% increase.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Old Thomas said:


> I like Eggland eggs for fried eggs at breakfast time, which we only have on weekends. The eggs have darker richer yolks and the whites are firmer. For baking we use regular store brand eggs. Yes, food costs more. So does everything else and it is noticeable.


My friend raises chickens and brings us eggs all the time. They are just like you say. The yolks are almost orange and they are much bigger than the whites. Its as if the yolks take up more space in the shell.
But I have had to forego them in a few cases just because of this. I used one for some potato pancakes and it turn the pancakes yellow and they did not hold together when I fried them. There was not enough white is what I mean.
They are actually to rich it seems.
Then we had some for dinner one night and we had a little stomach discomfort the following day. They do not refridgerate them BTW. We do as soon as he brings them.
He brought us another dozen the other day. I do not want to hurt his feeling but we rather eat the ones from the grocery store.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

try pickled eggs or i'll take them and be glad to pay .


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> My only problem with making my own bread is limiting how much I eat. Fresh warm bread right out of the oven with a block of butter, dang does that bring back memories.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bud


My doctor said to change to brown bread, it is not the same and most goes out with out being eaten.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

@*Nealtw "*My doctor said to change to brown bread"
There is more than one "brown bread", some are very delicious although they usually cost more. If your health isn't worth it that is your choice.
My current favorite is a local bakery loaf using 15 different grain products (unknown what they are) but it is a very dense bread with great taste.
Cheap white bread is killing America, just look at the waist lines.

Bud (down 140 and low carb was a major contributor)


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I don’t like price increases but shrinking quantities to avoid price increases bothers me more. Chickens that are fed marigold petals have dark golden yolks in their eggs.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> I like Eggland eggs for fried eggs at breakfast time, which we only have on weekends. The eggs have darker richer yolks and the whites are firmer. For baking we use regular store brand eggs. Yes, food costs more. So does everything else and it is noticeable.


Firmer whites means fresher eggs. If you’re making merangue you’ll have more success with fresh eggs. Darker yolks are also from a healthier diet. Have you ever done the egg float test?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

SeniorSitizen said:


> View attachment 716345
> 
> try pickled eggs or i'll take them and be glad to pay .


I make those all the time, using pickled beet juice, water & plenty of vinegar.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Today at WM a coffee creamer I bought 3 wks ago for about $2.50 is $3.50 today.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

J. V. said:


> I used one for some potato pancakes and it turn the pancakes yellow and they did not hold together when I fried them. There was not enough white is what I mean.


Wife said adding a little wheat flour to the batter may make them hold together better .


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Wife said adding a little wheat flour to the batter may make them hold together better .


I have always used AP flour in my potato pancakes but I found a perfect potato pancake recipe. Its got 1/4 cup AP flour to 2 cups mashed potato's and its coated with bread crumbs before frying. 1 egg.
The batter is very thick and can be formed like a burger patty. Its not a pour batter like regular pancakes.
Its more like crab cakes. I probably should call them potato cakes, not pancakes. Very good and very crispy.
Thanks.


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

Figure out what day/time your store slaps discount stickers on the expiring meat. For me it's Sunday morning. Did well yesterday! 



Startingover said:


> Today at WM a coffee creamer I bought 3 wks ago for about $2.50 is $3.50 today.


It's $4.69 or something here.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Road kill can still be a good deal, though be sure it's "killed."


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

DoomsDave said:


> Road kill can still be a good deal, though be sure it's "killed."


Does this count?


----------



## RJ123 (Apr 6, 2021)

Venison anyone? My deer harvest this year weighed in at 130lbs. (field dressed) After processing, around half that of actual freezer meat.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

RJ123 said:


> Venison anyone? My deer harvest this year weighed in at 130lbs. (field dressed) After processing, around half that of actual freezer meat.


One of the 'three meats' in my chili!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

wrangler said:


> Does this count?
> View attachment 717812


Hmm, I guess tastes do vary, to each their own. I was thinking more venison or even raccoon or gator.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmm.

Prices on imported stuff has gone up fast around here, right near the port of entry. 

Things like bread and the like have also gone up and become subject to spot shortages here and there.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

DoomsDave said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Prices on imported stuff has gone up fast around here, right near the port of entry.
> 
> Things like bread and the like have also gone up and become subject to spot shortages here and there.


That's right , create a shortage to cause panic buying .


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

SeniorSitizen said:


> That's right , create a shortage to cause panic buying .


I don't think so. You can still make your own bread if you lack it. 

It's much much harder to improvise toilet paper.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

OH but i haven't forgotten about the Kansas City Star and they are still in business i believe . OH , so much softer that Sears and Montgomery Ward catalogues .


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

SeniorSitizen said:


> OH but i haven't forgotten about the Kansas City Star and they are still in business i believe . OH , so much softer that Sears and Montgomery Ward catalogues .


Hmm. There's always elm tree leaves. Or sycamore.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

DoomsDave said:


> Hmm. There's always elm tree leaves. Or sycamore.


Hope ya can differentiate poison ivy .


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

We went to the grocery store this morning, seems like everything has risen again in cost except popcorn - it went down 40¢ BUT instead of 24 in the box there is now only 18 

Also they've moved everything in the store so it takes you more time but you get to spend more and take home less.


----------

